#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  zomercarnaval Rotterdam

## yvobtv

ik zat afgelopen zaterdag de gehele dag ons systeempje in de gaten te houden op Truck 25. alles was van iemand anders alleen de speakers recht naar achteren waren ingehuurd bij ons.

ik zal een  zooi foto's plaatsen, raad maar op welke kar ik stond.

1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8


9


10


11


12



13



14




(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## EP Woody

Foto 14 maakt wel leuke kans, groot zat <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ga toch maar voor foto 4  :Smile: 

Wat voor set staat er op foto 1 eigenlijk?

Had je geen last van die hoge rand voor je subs???

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

----------


## yvobtv

Die klep is ook losgemaakt voordat we gingen rijden maar ik wilde eerst een balk hebben.
je kent dat wel, ja ja komt eraan, dus ik had gezegd eerst balk dan pas klep los. en dan doen ze extra hun best.

ik ben trouwens niet degene die op die foto 4 staat, maar het is wel de truck met onze meuk.

Foto 1 ,ik denk iets van Tecnart.




(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## MatthiasB

ik ga voor foto 2

maar euh wat was de bedoeling wie het luitste kon kreeg de prijs of zo ???

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## PowerSound

Foto 4 !

Leuk publiek <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## base

het is TECNARE komt uit spanje , gebruikte speakers zijn B&C
maar ik denk dat de meeste bassen uit de laatste foto komen
base  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:
> het is TECNARE komt uit spanje , gebruikte speakers zijn B&C
> maar ik denk dat de meeste bassen uit de laatste foto komen
> base  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hmm, mss off topic maar iemand zei (Peter) dat in de tecnare VLT2122 Ciare woofers en B&C zat. Dus niet alleen B&C <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh! (en Labhorns)

----------


## dj bj

Is er iemand die bouwtekeningen heeft van de laatste foto?

----------


## goldsound

De bassen op foto 1 zijn de Tecnare L18

Meer info op: http://www.tecnare.com/en/news/pdf/L18.pdf

----------


## Piet

de d&b set op foto nr2 was ik.Na 2jaar met c7 set op de wagen geregeld hebben dacht ik dit jaar met wat groters te komen (2xc4 top 2xc4 sub 2xb2laag )het geluid reikte goed ver maar van dichtby leek het niet zo keihard hoewel ik had verwacht dat het laag veel krachteger zou zyn (de versterker klipte regelmatig inverhouding tot het hoog). Ik heb ook een beetje rondgelopen en was wel een beetje onder de indruk van de eaw "geluidsvolume" van de een na laatste foto, al vond ik de klank niet zo mooi (heel agressief)

----------


## beyma

> citaat:raad maar op welke kar ik stond



Inkop alarm!!

Makkie, foto 9 of 11 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,
martijn.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Hee Piet, hebben wij niet ff staan kletsen na afloop? Stond op een kar met ingehuurd setje KF750 van AWS...
Das overigens niet de kar waar Ivo foto's van heeft geplaatst...

_""The PartyProfessional""_

----------


## Piet

klopt daan dat was ik. ben al een beetje uitgerust?

----------


## Reemski

Dat er nog geen woord is gerept over die GIGANTISCHE JOEKELS op de laatste foto...... 



brrrrrrr....   word er een beetje verlegen van....

----------


## base

jawel hoor reemsky, ikke
zei al dat de meeste bassen uit de laatste foto komen 
14 dus
base <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## musicjohn

Ikke ook:





> citaat:Zo te zien (aan de plastic las-naaden) is't gewoon een opblaasbaar ding



Of was dat nou in een andere topic ??? <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

foto 8, lijkt me toch ook wel leuk.

Iemand gehoord die set?


MVG Willem (info@w-s-s.nl)

----------


## nicovwijk

Ben er ook bij geweest afgelopen zaterdag, was een erg gezellie feestje met een leuke sfeer!
Geluid was meestal wel redelijk, maar bij 1 kar echt heel erg klote.
Hebben jullie het podium gezien op de coolsingel??? 
Heb medelijden met de buren...  :Smile: 

Wie van jullie is er eigenlijk op de danceparade te vinden? (werkend of niet)

Groeten Nico

----------


## mikael

foto 11 heeft in het midden 2 huiskamer boxen en een setje marquant (ofzo i.i.g. kijkshop) boxen

----------


## Gast1401081

11 zijn dynacords (fte15-3)
14 zijn precision devices ( 18 inch of 21..)

is there live on mars????

----------


## ronny

> citaat:foto 11 heeft in het midden 2 huiskamer boxen en een setje marquant (ofzo i.i.g. kijkshop) boxen



ja maar er komt toch geluid uit<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## yvobtv

bedoel je dit?, nico




(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## ronny

hehe jullie nemen carnaval ook serieus op<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bij ons in de regio is dit een pak minder.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Remco vd Werff

> citaat:
> Wie van jullie is er eigenlijk op de danceparade te vinden? (werkend of niet)
> 
> Groeten Nico



Ik ga wat geluid op een truck zetten. De set zal bestaan uit 8 Funktion-One RES 5 toppen en 8 F218 subs. Amping: QSC Powerlight en Chevin. Foto's zullen volgen....

Ik geloof dat er wat techno-deuntjes door het systeem versterkt zal worden :-)

Nog meer mensen die wat op een wagen zetten?

Tot 9 augustus! Nu maar hopen dat het zonnetje lekker schijnt. Is altijd zo zonde wanneer al die organisaties hun best doen en het van dat rot weer met regen is op de dag zelf.

Groeten,

Remco

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## crazydj16

Wij zetten 9 augustus ook een stapeltje licht & geluid neer op de wagen van Misja Heilsloot die ook op het eindfeest draait.

Geluid is allemaal mach, 8x ballister sub, 4x m30t top, 4x ms1262 top, 2x m12t top, 2x m181t sub. Dit alles met digam versterking.

Aan licht een aantal mh's, scan's & colorchangers allemaal van martin.

Tot 9 augustus, nu ga ik eerst een paar dagen op vakantie!

Groeten!

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweyer@chello.nl

i'm back<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## wout

Ik zou voor foto 3 of foto 11 gaan...
Heeft iemand ervaring met de masters van foto 3?
Ik heb ze 2 keer gehoord en vond deze machtig klinken

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## wout

oeps....
ik bedoelde 3 of 12....

----------


## sis

foto 14 lijkt op die E.V. 30"

----------


## Klaaske

met carnaval staat dr tog echt wat groters op de wagens hier... 
tja wij zijn ook boeren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

[Die KF930's beuken =D]

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hallo tds,

Wat voor sets (merk/type/aantallen) staan er met carnaval op jullie wagens? Ben toch serieus benieuwd naar wat 'boeren' dan wel neerzetten, aangezien de systemen die hier staan al niet echt klein te noemen zijn.

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## Klaaske

4 keer 850,AP SL23 dubbel,Nexo (weet zo niet wat), 5 x SP4 set per Kant =D niet dat ik zo weg ben van MB maarja, vermogens op de wagen is meestal rond 8 tot 32 kilowatt  :Big Grin:  


[Die KF930's beuken =D]

----------


## Klaaske

ff fototjes van vorig jaar :




[Die KF930's beuken =D]

----------


## yvobtv

en hoe was het in Rotterdam?
ik hoorde dat het geluid van de wagens op de Erasmusbrug uit moest i.v.m. de mensen die  met hun gedans de brug lieten "golven"

Laters yvio


(((((((ik denk dat ik wat extra bassen meeneem voor de spreiding.)))))))

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Heeft iemand ervaring met de masters van foto 3?
> Ik heb ze 2 keer gehoord en vond deze machtig klinken



Daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar ja... ken ze tot nu toe alleen van onze eigen "werkjes" maar onze geluidsman kent die MD6 en MD4 set zo van buiten dat het niet zo moeilijk meer is de klank goed te krijgen  :Smile: . Maar waar zijn die dingen nu t geschikste voor? Live of bovenstaand werk?

De groeten, Jasper

-= Make luv and keep listening to the music! =-

----------


## DjJeroen

Gister ff in Rotterdam geweest, was veel hard en schel EAW. Funktion One setje wat wel heel mooi klonk. :Smile:  Voor de rest nog wel wat Master Blaster setjes voorbij zien komen wat ik meestal ook niet echt mooi vond klinken.

Maargoed ik ben geen geluidsman maar dit vond ik er van!

----------


## BENjpt

Quote: ik zat afgelopen zaterdag de gehele dag ons systeempje in de gaten te houden op Truck 25. alles was van iemand anders alleen de speakers recht naar achteren waren ingehuurd bij ons.

Niet om het een of ander, maar hou jij altijd setjes in de gaten die je verhuurd?<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## nightline

DJ Jeroen, das nou net wat we nodig hebben: iemand die onbevooroordeeld naar een set kan luisteren en zijn mening durft te geven, desnoods dwars tegen de orde in.

Een aantal mensen hier uit de buurt zijn ook in R'dam geweest en hadden over het algemeen het zelfde te vertellen als jij: erg schel EAW en een enkele goed klinkende set. Meestal als het wel goed klonk waren het van die Paars met zilver kleurige boxen, werdt er vertelt ( F1 ).

Maar goed, helaas was ik er niet bij, wellicht volgend jaar!!!!

Groeten

Jack

QSC en heel veel ALTO!!!!

----------


## Jurrie

Worden hier ff 2 evenementen door elkaar gehaald... De danceparade ging over de Erasmusbrug en toen moest alles zachter omdat die gekke brug begon te dansen.

----------


## Jeroen

> citaat:Ik ga wat geluid op een truck zetten. De set zal bestaan uit 8 Funktion-One RES 5 toppen en 8 F218 subs. Amping: QSC Powerlight en Chevin. Foto's zullen volgen....
> 
> Ik geloof dat er wat techno-deuntjes door het systeem versterkt zal worden :-)
> 
> Nog meer mensen die wat op een wagen zetten?
> 
> Tot 9 augustus! Nu maar hopen dat het zonnetje lekker schijnt. Is altijd zo zonde wanneer al die organisaties hun best doen en het van dat rot weer met regen is op de dag zelf.



Waar blijven die foto's dan? Ben wel benieuwd hoe je die kasten wegmoffelt op een kar,...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tjonge...wat een topic weer...De kan het nog beter dan de ander, de ander heeft nog een grotere set dan de ander...Ik ben vorig jaar in R'dam geweest bij het zomer carnaval, als bezoeker. Mij viel het toen op dat ze die auto's erg vol stapelen met geluid en vrouwen...Alle wereld merken kwamen voorbij, maar er waren er maar weinig die lekker klonken...In al die tijd dat ik nu meeloop, valt me een ding erg op..vele praten over grote set hier, nog grotere set daar en kom je dan op lokatie, dan klinkt ook die grote dure set bagger...Terwijl de eigenaar van de set het geweldig vind klinken...IK heb iets van leer eerst met de spullen omgaan, ga dan de grote jongen uithangen...

En Yvo, het ziet er netjes uit. Dat setje is groot genoeg....

----------


## djdeluxe

Ehm even het verschil tussen EAW en DB wat ik dan weet. (verbeter me als ik het fout heb).
EAW zijn krachtpatsers die het in de grote discotheken goed doen. NOW&WOW is er 1 van. Deze jongens doen hun werk goed en weigeren zelden. D&B word meer gebruikt voor een beetje all-round systemen maar vooral voor de wat rustigere muziek. De Doelen in Rotterdam draait ermee en het klinkt altijd goed moet ik zeggen. Nou ben ik niet zo thuis in D&B maar ik weet wel dat ze verschillende topen en subs hebben. 

Is er iemand die misschien een rijtje heeft van bijv, C4 geluid ver de zaal in, C7 dichtbij etc.??

Greetz

----------


## yvobtv

mee eens maar het gaat vooral om het ermee omgaan. alle grotere systemen kunnen goed klinken. het hangt af van de mixer, mengtafels, mics akoestiek, band en natuurlijk de mixer.
nu was ik enkel alleen maar de man die de processor in de gaten hield ik heb me helemaal niet met de chaos die aan de andere kant van de twee xlr lijntjes hing  :Smile: 
Op een paar tips na dan.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Excuses voor de late reactie. De foto's die ik heb gemaakt, zijn vrees ik uiteindelijk toch verloren gegaan door een probleem met de digitale camera. Mochten ze nog tevoorschijn komen, plaats ik ze alsnog.

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken; hieronder staan enkele foto's van de vrachtwagen waarvoor ik het geluid verzorgde. Foto's zijn op internet te vinden: www.dutchtechno.com, www.love2party.nl







Per hoek stonden er dus 2 RES5's en 2 F218 subs. De ampracks en processors stonden aan de achterkant.

----------


## Stinger

Foto nummer drie: Master MD4. Dikke laagkastjes [^]

----------

